# Anybody listen to infinity?



## Island^View (Jun 22, 2003)

I was thinking about buy the infinity component for my 1996 200sx and was wondering if anybody knew how good they sounded. I hear they cannot take bass very well and want to know how they compare to the stock because my stock has pretty good sounding bass to start with.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I have the kappa 60.5cs up front. They sound amazing but you're right, they're kind of lacking in bass. That's one of the reasons I'm going to get a sub in a week or 2. Now the kappa 652.5i (I think that's it, 6.75" coax) that I have in back have some pretty good bass.


Just make sure that if you get kappas you feed them some good power, I have 85rms going to each of mine and they sound great.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I have kappa 6.5s component and in the door and they are amazing. They are not intented for low bass sound....I have a 12" vega sub and combined with the 6 Infinity Kappa's I have a excellent range of sound.
Of course the speakers on only half of the stereo. I good head unit makes all the difference in the world. I dont think the factory will give the Infinitys the ablity to prove themselfs.
I have a pioneer DEH-8000R....even thiough this is a pretty expensive headunit it is well worth it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i have 2 12" infinity reference series 1230w subs in my car, theyre not the best sounding subs out there, but they do the job.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

my pref isnt with infinity, but almost anything you can get aftermarket for stereo will be better than factory.......unless you have a bose setup . havent heard too much about the kappa subs, cept they dont handle the rated wattage well, and the rms is pretty close to their max. just what ive been told though.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

just thought I would add....
I just got my headunit and amp in 2 weeks ago or so (pioneer premier deh-p750mp and us acoustics 85x4 amp), and I've been tuning everything ever since. I have now hit the point where I give myself a headache and my brain wants to implode before I hear any distortion. This is still with enough bass to shake the side mirrors, and vibrate my feet enough where it throws off my driving (I have motor mounts so I can feel the engine through the pedals, I normally drive by feel, not by looking at the tach or by sound, so all this vibration in my feet from the driver's side front speaker throws me way off and I look like I'm just learning how to drive a stick )

the speakers I have are listed in my first post in this thread


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> * I normally drive by feel, not by looking at the tach or by sound, so all this vibration in my feet from the driver's side front speaker throws me way off and I look like I'm just learning how to drive a stick )
> *


LOL

i drive by feel too, i never look at anything else, and when i have my sound system in the car, i cant hear the engine revv(i manual shift the auto) so its kinda hard....because sometimes when the bass kicks i feel like its the engine through the pedals like u said..hehe


----------



## Island^View (Jun 22, 2003)

what would you recommend as a good medium (meaning handles both highs and base) component system because i don't have enough money for amp and sub yet (saving for momo sub hehe)?


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

you might as well just wait until you can afford interior speakers..a subs, a 2 channel amp for the sub, and a 4 chan amp for the interiors....you won't be happy with anything less and you might spend more money in the long run


my 2 cents


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

infiniti makes the best car audio, no question about it (if you are into sound qualty like I)


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

i have infinities in the back, they sounded great, 6.5" and they were the reference, they pumped out great bass, i would reconmend them to anyone


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Island^View said:


> *what would you recommend as a good medium (meaning handles both highs and base) component system because i don't have enough money for amp and sub yet (saving for momo sub hehe)? *



I like my Polk Audio EX2560 component set. Very middle of the road IMHO. Also very reasonably priced for under 100 bux.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I have 6.5" infinity 2-ways f & r with just a pioneer cd deck and they sound nice. Good mid-bass and highs i like them...


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

I just put Kappa 63.5i 3 ways in the back and they sound great. Again, they are not meant for bass but once I get a sub in there that shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

I just put in some 6.5" Infinity Kappa components in about a month ago hooked up to a 160 watt RF amp. I am very impressed with thier sound, and I would highly recommend them.

Jordan


----------

